# Loctite 545



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have a leak on one of my rear bags that is caused by some slightly boogered threads where the fitting screws in. I've tried rewrapping the fitting with YELLOW teflon tape and i cannot seem to get the leak sealed. It's enough to completely deflated the bag from 100psi to 0psi overnight. I've heard excellent reviews about Loctite 545, but nothing that gives any tried and true methods of applying it to create the best seal.

Should i glob it on? Light coat? Couple drops? 

Explain to me your Loctite 545 procedure and corresponding results.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I usually do a drop or two on a fitting and then rotate it in my hand a few times to let it run into the threads to make sure there are at least a few complete threads with sealant on them. It works good for me, I've pretty much never had a leaky fitting doing it this way.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

had a major tank leak then resealed everything with loctite (the way Capt. Obvious explained), and now everything is PERFECT. definitely worth it dude. i also still wrapped everything with tape before the loctite just for extra comfort


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Awesome! I bought a small bottle on Amazon so i won't be able to try it out until friday when it arrives in the mail, but i'm hoping it'll work. Aside from this one leak, i have absolutely zero leaks in my system and it's driving me crazy not being able to fix this.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

if you can apply it and let it sit for two days it "cures" and the seal will be better. If you have that option. But the stuff is the best. I use Teflon 565.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I read that it has a 24 hour cure time, but since i live in an apartment complex i don't have the ability to leave my car on jackstands overnight. Weather permitting, i'm going to try the 545 on the fitting early morning on Friday and let it sit most of the day before putting any air into the bag. I plan on leak testing it with about 20psi in the bags, so it shouldn't ruin the seal if it hasn't cured all the way. Am i right in thinking this?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

You should be fine. Giving it 24 hours to cure is the ideal use, but that's not usually possible and 99% of the time you'll be just fine.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

yeah, i gave mine 20 minutes and its still leak free


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

it'll be fine that stuff is rated for 8trillion PSI, it seals better than anything else, i don't even use teflon tape because I'm worried there will be a place for it to escape through the tape


----------



## Bo!nk (May 20, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I read that it has a 24 hour cure time, but since i live in an apartment complex i don't have the ability to leave my car on jackstands overnight. Weather permitting, i'm going to try the 545 on the fitting early morning on Friday and let it sit most of the day before putting any air into the bag. I plan on leak testing it with about 20psi in the bags, so it shouldn't ruin the seal if it hasn't cured all the way. Am i right in thinking this?


 I also live in an apartment complex.:banghead: Its a real b!tch when you need to work on your car and have no garage. 
I got some of the loctite 545 from fastenal ($40 for 50ml) and it works wonders! 
I only let it cure for about 20 minutes inside the fitting also. 

edit:I just bumped an older thread,oops.:sly:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I got my loctite in the mail this morning but couldn't use it because i had to drop my car off at the body shop by 10am so i could make it to class. I tried using the Slic Tite that comes with the airlift kit and it didn't seal, so i'm going to definitely try the loctite when i get my car back. 

How much did you use?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Also, when you installed your fitting, did you tighten it to where it was totally snug or did you just screw it in a few threads?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I make a bead that goes all the way around the thread, then screw the fitting in and out a few times(not all the way tight), to make sure it gets in all the grooves.


----------



## Bo!nk (May 20, 2006)

A couple drops on the fitting, spin it around to it get in all the threads, and snuggly wrenched it on. Finger tight + couple turns of the wrench, whatever feels snug. 

This stuff is much better then teflon though.:thumbup:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Would loctite 577 do the job? 

I cant get hold of 565 within the uk. 

Cheers


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You can buy it on Amazon, that's where i got mine. 

I would use 545 before using 565. 545 is a liquid made for fine threads. The 565 is a paste made for course threads. It would still work probably, but the better of the two for the application is 545.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is this stuff super expensive in america as in the uk its about £40 a small bottle?
Cheers


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes, Loctite is stupid expensive. I bought a small tube on Amazon for $1.80 or something but it cost $8 to ship it. :banghead:


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah its about £18 for the bottle and 22 for shipping anyone know anywhere in the uk?
Cheers


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Or what about 577 ive read thats good stuff for this?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

577 will work.. I think 545 is preferred because it actually dries and makes a seal. The 577 stays soft. 577 is for pneumatic NPT threads so it'll work.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

it may be over kill but i used the 545 and white tape and have no leaks


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I messed around with sealants at a point on hard copper fitting for work(1/4"). I liked gasket maker and loctite, separated on the threads and 2 wraps white teflon and red hardening loctite. It hardens and becomes incredibly strong.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The problem with doing that is if you ever want to get the fitting out, you're going to have one **** of a time since it's practically cemented in place. I doubt with that cocktail of sealants that anything would leak.


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

shammy7 said:


> Would loctite 577 do the job?
> 
> I cant get hold of 565 within the uk.
> 
> Cheers



I ordered some from a UK site,should be with me early next week.As soon as it's here i'll get it on the xl's and test for leaks the day after.This is holding me up from fitting at the moment


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You could use teflon tape in the meantime. You might not get any leaks that way. I know it would be killing me if all i needed was some sealant!


----------



## liquide (May 20, 2006)

We already tried the teflon tape with no success. Soap test revealed bubbles at both ends of the leader. Not to worry, 545 to the rescue  (fingers crossed)


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello on this forum patch, wrote on your build on ukmkivs a lil while ago,
Did you order the 577 or 545?

545 works out about £40 for a tiny bottle absolutely unreal

Cheers


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

ive used teflon, but havent finished installing yet so time will tell.

Cheers


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ordered 545,think it came to £30 delivered for 50ml,but it cures in 24 hours and is rated to 250psi.Teflon tape just doesn't work on the bag end,tried two different grades now,but they just won't seal.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn, thats so dear for such a little bottle of stuff, if you fancy it ive and ive said the same to pat(dubbed bora) yesterday before i knew you'd bought some. 

If you want a tenner for a third of the bottle then i guess we could go 3's on it makes the cost a little more reasonable and then whenever your done with it just post it


----------



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like a plan:thumbup: Great way of spreading the cost when we only need a few drops each.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

glad I read this thread, I would hate to find leaks during a long trip, ordered mine from here http://www.etrailer.com/Tools/Loctite/LT37482.html

thanks


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's a good price for that bottle!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I've got a few fitting that came covered with insulation material so I need to remove it before applying loctite, it's really sticky (tried with a knife and heating it with a torch but that will take forever) 

Any trick ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

wire wheel


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Havent thought about that, stupid me and my knife lol, thanks !


----------

